# How do I adjust rear site on a : Firestorm Mini 9 / Bersa UC 9 ?



## clarke9mm (Sep 27, 2010)

Do I need a tool to shift or move this rear site?


----------



## BugDude (Sep 5, 2010)

I used a little wooden mallet that I got from a crab shack. Worked like a charm. A couple whacks to the left, a light whack to the right, and BINGO.


----------

